# Coilovers Installed - Pics



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Dj Toobs Thread*

Just wanted to share some pics. I just installed some coilovers.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks good. Riding on stock 18's? What coils?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

mattA3 said:


> Looks good. Riding on stock 18's? What coils?


Thank you.
Yes these are the stock 18's that came with the Ti Package. Planning to dip them in black soon.
ST coilovers


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Lookin' good!

Are there any facelifted A3s that AREN'T s-line?

Seems like everyone I see with a facelifted a3 is s-line
is there a difference between s-line and non s-line? (for facelift)


----------



## KayvinA3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Did you have the sport suspension on yours? If so how do these coil overs compare? any difference other than ride height?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good.. I luv those rims.. ! Perhaps some spacers to give the wide stance look..? ( Kayvin-Stock S-LINE Hight is roughly an Inch lower)


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> Lookin' good!
> 
> Are there any facelifted A3s that AREN'T s-line?
> 
> ...


yes very small difference in bumper around fog light area and body coloured lip vs grey

looking good, definitely needs spacers in the back though


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Nice! Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

as most will say, nice! but, definitely need spacers.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

x3 on the spacers


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks good how many inches did you drop? I am planning to get mine installed but not sure how much i should drop it.


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice Car!

I am picking up the exact same car next week.
been contemplating coilovers for awhile. I haven't had good experiences with coilovers on my previous car (GTI).
How are the stock sport suspension? Do you feel a lot of difference?
I am also thinking of just getting sport springs. 
Help me make my decision!
Do you have pics of the stock set up so I can compare?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

rick89 said:


> Looks good how many inches did you drop? I am planning to get mine installed but not sure how much i should drop it.


Thanks.
here is my GTF:
Front: 25"
Rear: 24 1/2"


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

kayubassist said:


> Nice Car!
> 
> I am picking up the exact same car next week.
> been contemplating coilovers for awhile. I haven't had good experiences with coilovers on my previous car (GTI).
> ...


Congratulation on your new car. The stock sport suspension are excellent. At the height that i have my coilovers set, i can bearlly feel any difference between them.
There are many pictures of my car in a stock set up here in this forum i believe.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Future Mods to Dj Toobs R2D2*

Thank you everyone for you comments.
Yes, spacers are in my list of mods to do. There are just so many mods on my list, just don't know which one is next. Remember, i've only had my car for 2 months.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

car look dope man love the titanium package wheels and black grill!

one thing i would do is move your front license plate it looks so ricey on the side reminds em to much of an EVO and it al lso throws off the cemetery and design of the front


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

Dj Toobs said:


> Congratulation on your new car. The stock sport suspension are excellent. At the height that i have my coilovers set, i can bearlly feel any difference between them.
> There are many pictures of my car in a stock set up here in this forum i believe.


Thank you
Your car looks really nice. it will look even better with spacers but whatever is on your priority list should come first.


----------



## Toasty44 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Grill*

Love the grill, did you get that off of e bay and if you did does it feel factory? And did you paint it matte black?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Grill*



Toasty44 said:


> Love the grill, did you get that off of e bay and if you did does it feel factory? And did you paint it matte black?


The grill is factory. No it did not paint it, on the Titanium package, it already comes all in black. The only thing is the audi rings is what i did replace with an aftermarket part.


----------



## Toasty44 (Apr 23, 2011)

*The drop*

In the pic, are your coilovers adjusted to the lowest setting?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*The Drop*



Toasty44 said:


> In the pic, are your coilovers adjusted to the lowest setting?


No its not the lowest, actually I think its closer to the highest. I already raised it up twice to get it up as to how you see it on these pictures.


----------



## Toasty44 (Apr 23, 2011)

*The drop*

Is it about 3 in drop when your all the way down and is it still drivable that low? Just can't make up my mind springs or coilovers. Just want it to look aggressive.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Toasty44 said:


> Is it about 3 in drop when your all the way down and is it still drivable that low? Just can't make up my mind springs or coilovers. Just want it to look aggressive.


dont worry, im 23.5" ftg and still make it around without issues


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

nice i miss my a3


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Maitre Absolut said:


> dont worry, im 23.5" ftg and still make it around without issues


^^^ What he said. You can totally get around no problem on coilovers. I'm tuckin' tire all around on the stock 18's with zero problems as far as driveability and turning radius.:thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

If u like the way the car sits, and perhaps want to go lower in height.. U can go a few tire sizes down.. Mind U, less rubber = more felt bumps along the road.. With that said, u can lower ur suspension a bit..Depending on ur coils have adjustable dampening, u might want to consider, passengers lowering ur car too..


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

man i want those wheels


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Wheels*



604a3 said:


> man i want those wheels


Just wait to you see want i'm going to dip my wheels in :laugh:


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Rear Side View Picture*


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Now put some spacers in the rear


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Dj Toobs said:


> Just wait to you see want i'm going to dip my wheels in :laugh:





Dj Toobs said:


>


did you dip them in a clearcoat or something? They look exactly the same to me :laugh:


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> did you dip them in a clearcoat or something? They look exactly the same to me :laugh:


LOL, i haven't done anything to the wheels yet. Tomorrow i am actually stoping by to get a quote.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

mkim said:


> Now put some spacers in the rear


Spacers are in my list to do.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Update*

I had my rear diffuser and front lip painted black.


----------



## rockape (May 9, 2011)

Looks the business fella:thumbup:

Incase nobody has mentioned it you need some spacers :laugh:


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

I like. But you should get a license plate that says STRMTRPR.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Dj Toobs said:


> LOL, i haven't done anything to the wheels yet. Tomorrow i am actually stoping by to get a quote.


still waiting...

and awesome plate!


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> still waiting...
> 
> and awesome plate!


NYC, i've been waiting too. My delay is that i am undecided if i should paint the whole wheel in black or just the 5 spoke and leave the outer trim blade in its original color.
Im going to start a new thread to read everyones opinion.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

looks good i like the black rear valence

what coils are you on?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey what plate relocate product do you have?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

RedLineRob said:


> looks good i like the black rear valence
> 
> what coils are you on?


ST Coilovers


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Hey what plate relocate product do you have?


I have a GoMiniGo kit with a Offset Left 10 degree angle bracket.


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

looks good! Some coilovers will be my next purchase. Diggin the stormtrooper look, i want to do the same with mine. Although the new 5 spoke Ti wheels look cool, I prefer the older RS4 style Ti wheels... maybe I'm a little biased..


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

mattA3 said:


> I like. But you should get a license plate that says STRMTRPR.


StormTrooper is sick. I am going to have to use it on my next white car. S5 or C63 coupe.

My W204 MB sported C3PO, so i wanted to get a side kick, who better than R2D2..


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

Where did you buy the towhook license plate braket from?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

yannick3133 said:


> Where did you buy the towhook license plate braket from?





Dj Toobs said:


> I have a GoMiniGo kit with a Offset Left 10 degree angle bracket.


There ya go. Just ordered one myself but just a standard bracket


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

Can you post the link to the site plz!


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

nvm found it!!! Gonna order! sweat thanks!


----------



## Toasty44 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Coilovers*

How are those coilovers holding up? Are you still happy with the st's?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Toasty44 said:


> How are those coilovers holding up? Are you still happy with the st's?


Overall, I'm still happy with my ST's. As far as quality and comfort of the drive it is perfect IMO.

The only thing is that to raise the rear coils it is a mission. Its should have been made so you easy raise it just like the front. But in fact, you have to take the whole rear suspension apart and put it back together just to adjust it. This is very inconvenience IMO.


----------



## tbrown4078 (Oct 19, 2010)

What did u paint your exhaust tips with?


----------



## cktwo81 (Sep 14, 2010)

Lookin good!!! did you tint your open sky when you did your windows or leave it stock tint? I like how ur tint looks... is that 35%?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tbrown4078 said:


> What did u paint your exhaust tips with?


Soot? :laugh:


----------



## tbrown4078 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ha funny, no those r for sure painted. Trying to do the same. Idk what kind of paint to use


----------



## Buddha09 (May 9, 2004)

Anybody know the name of those rims? I am looking for an 18" set, but Hartmann only sells them in 19" and I dunno where else to pick them up other than the dealership if I want them in 18", obviously.

Thanks.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

tbrown4078 said:


> What did u paint your exhaust tips with?


High temperature ceramic spray paint.
My MBenz was more like a black/black and the Audi is more like a flat black.
Many people say that the best way to do it is to powder coat them. Other say you have to sand out the chrome and prep them etc. As of yet, i never had a reason to do any of this, as my spay paint has not failed me yet.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Buddha09 said:


> Anybody know the name of those rims? I am looking for an 18" set, but Hartmann only sells them in 19" and I dunno where else to pick them up other than the dealership if I want them in 18", obviously.
> 
> Thanks.



Type: Titanium-Optic alloy wheel
Size: 18 inch
Finish: Dark Titanium
Design: 5 Rotor

This as much info as i have. Good luck.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

cktwo81 said:


> Lookin good!!! did you tint your open sky when you did your windows or leave it stock tint? I like how ur tint looks... is that 35%?


Thanks ck...
They are 32% Titanium Johnson Window Film. I usually do the front windshield about 60%, but i haven't yet. No, I didn't tint the open sky. I do have to admit that the sky roof does allow a lot of heat, so i am considering tinting them before next summer.


----------



## cktwo81 (Sep 14, 2010)

Dj Toobs said:


> Thanks ck...
> They are 32% Titanium Johnson Window Film. I usually do the front windshield about 60%, but i haven't yet. No, I didn't tint the open sky. I do have to admit that the sky roof does allow a lot of heat, so i am considering tinting them before next summer.


yep... in the summer in socal, it get hooot in the car with the open sky. I think I may also get it tinted. Maybe with a ceramic tint to keep the heat out.


----------



## CheriFriend (Dec 18, 2009)

im going to get some ST for mine too! You car looks great!


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

CheriFriend said:


> im going to get some ST for mine too! You car looks great!


Thanks.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Wheel Spacer*

Wheel Spacer Time!

I am thinking of 10mm front and 15mm back. What do you think? What i want is a nice look but definitely no rubbing. if i have to go 8mm/12mm, so i wont rub, then i will.

Does anyone have this set up with their Titanium Wheels? Pics please.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks great! In short order you have done a great deal of work and detail. a3driver11 is selling his eurocode xenons on audizine for 800. That's a great price and they are plug and play with your ballasts and lights. IMHO, those lights with your setup would be pure sex. How bout changing the mirror covers to black? Keep those pics coming


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Looks great!


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Dj Toobs said:


> Thanks ck...
> They are 32% Titanium Johnson Window Film. I usually do the front windshield about 60%, but i haven't yet. No, I didn't tint the open sky. I do have to admit that the sky roof does allow a lot of heat, so i am considering tinting them before next summer.


 The Insulatir Johnson Window film sounds pretty cool. How much was your install? I assume you're happy w/it?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

asal said:


> The Insulatir Johnson Window film sounds pretty cool. How much was your install? I assume you're happy w/it?


 I am really happy with this film. i have had them in a few of my cars already and never had problems with them. People state that the titanium window tint film blocks off bluetooth, cell phone coverage etc., but i don't think this is true because i have never had any of those problems. 
I believe i paid about $200 for all 4 doors, 2 little side windows and rear window.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Happy B-Day R2D2*

Today is car's 1st Birthday. After 12 month and 25,000 miles of diving i couldn't be happier. Gave him an engine, exterior and interior detail for his bday.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

damn i never noticed '11 mirrors were hot


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Dj Toobs said:


> Today is car's 1st Birthday. After 12 month and 25,000 miles of diving i couldn't be happier. Gave him an engine, exterior and interior detail for his bday.


you should put some black tint film over the orange reflectors :thumbup:

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> you should put some black tint film over the orange reflectors :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Birthday!


looking good i have one just like yours. man IBIS white looks stunning on the TI package!

are you running any spacers on the rear ?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lookin good, toobs! 
i actually like the way those Ti wheels look the way they are. considering putting my 08 Ti 18" OEM wheels up for trade for a set of these, since they are just sitting in the garage. 

did you remove the valence before painting? if so, how does it come off?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> damn i never noticed '11 mirrors were hot


I didn't know that older models didn't have the Fold-In Mirrors with the built-in LED turn signals.
But yes, got to admit, they are HOT!


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> you should put some black tint film over the orange reflectors :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Continuing his B-Day presents. Just place the order for the reflector overlays:
http://www.vinylstyles.com/index2.php#/rgallery5/3/


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

brungold said:


> lookin good, toobs!
> i actually like the way those Ti wheels look the way they are. considering putting my 08 Ti 18" OEM wheels up for trade for a set of these, since they are just sitting in the garage.
> 
> did you remove the valence before painting? if so, how does it come off?


Thanks!
I had it professionally painted by:
http://www.platinummotorsport.com
and yes they did remove the valence.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

good stuff here, car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dj Toobs said:


> I had my rear diffuser and front lip painted black.


Jeez I hate the chrome grill surround on my 10'


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

GunKata said:


> good stuff here, car looks great :thumbup:


 Thanks GunKata. I see that you just picked up an A3 yourself. Ill be following your thread as the mods you listed sound interesting.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Subaruski1 said:


> Jeez I hate the chrome grill surround on my 10'


 You can always replace it with a Titanium one, its not expensive at all. Its is much cheaper than to have it professionally painted. 
Or you for a lower cost you can paint it yourself. Just make sure you sand it down good, use Plastic Primer (2 or 3 coats) before painting it the black that you want.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing car Toobs! Just a quick quesition...how are you liking the ST coilovers still?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> Amazing car Toobs! Just a quick quesition...how are you liking the ST coilovers still?


Thanks SoSo.
ST's - For the price, you cant go wrong. So far so good, no problems at all. The only thing i didn't like is that when i had to adjust the rear, it wasn't so easy. The lil tool it comes with it to adjust the coil is junk. You actually have to take the rear arms out and adjust the coil manually.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Dj Toobs said:


> Thanks SoSo.
> ST's - For the price, you cant go wrong. So far so good, no problems at all. The only thing i didn't like is that when i had to adjust the rear, it wasn't so easy. The lil tool it comes with it to adjust the coil is junk. You actually have to take the rear arms out and adjust the coil manually.


For what it's worth, this is the case for the rear perches on several brands of coilovers, not just the ST's. It takes about 10 minutes to do each side after you've done it once. It's only one bolt :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

on my koni it is same, need to take the arm off to adjust


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dj Toobs said:


> Thanks SoSo.
> ST's - For the price, you cant go wrong. So far so good, no problems at all. The only thing i didn't like is that when i had to adjust the rear, it wasn't so easy. The lil tool it comes with it to adjust the coil is junk. You actually have to take the rear arms out and adjust the coil manually.


How low do they go? Your car looks pretty low already are they maxed out?


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks awesome! Did you ever get your wheels dipped or painted? I would love to get a set of those new 5 Arms (like evryone else on here ) but i wish you could get them with a little more concave look to them.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SoSoA3 said:


> How low do they go? Your car looks pretty low already are they maxed out?


They go pretty low. In fact, the rears will be pretty low even in the middle of the adjustment. The fronts would have to be almost all the way down to be at the same level as the rears in the middle. That's plenty low for DD static ride height, if you care at all about not bashing the s*** out of your car on every bump and dip you encounter. One thing to consider is that ST has some pretty conservative lowering "limits" in the manual which, if you were to exceed, would more than likely get any subsequent warranty requests denied. There was a big brouhaha on one of the MKV forums because of that exact scenario.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

TBomb said:


> They go pretty low. In fact, the rears will be pretty low even in the middle of the adjustment. The fronts would have to be almost all the way down to be at the same level as the rears in the middle. That's plenty low for DD static ride height, if you care at all about not bashing the s*** out of your car on every bump and dip you encounter. One thing to consider is that ST has some pretty conservative lowering "limits" in the manual which, if you were to exceed, would more than likely get any subsequent warranty requests denied. There was a big brouhaha on one of the MKV forums because of that exact scenario.


Ok thanks TBomb for the info...I would assume the warranty request was on something suspension related? I mean it would be kind of ridiculous if the dealer denied it for anything else besides the suspension, or even brake related.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SoSoA3 said:


> Ok thanks TBomb for the info...I would assume the warranty request was on something suspension related? I mean it would be kind of ridiculous if the dealer denied it for anything else besides the suspension, or even brake related.


I meant ST's warranty. Related specifically to the coilovers themselves.

Read this thread, and take it with a grain of salt. I wouldn't let it put me off from buying ST's, as I feel they are a great deal, just something to be aware of.

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172787


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

TBomb said:


> I meant ST's warranty. Related specifically to the coilovers themselves.
> 
> Read this thread, and take it with a grain of salt. I wouldn't let it put me off from buying ST's, as I feel they are a great deal, just something to be aware of.
> 
> http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172787


Oh ic! Yeah I heard kw/ st was a hard company to get warrantied in the first place. So that would make sense...

Nobody on here runs B&G rs2 coilovers? A buddy of mine told me about those c/o said that they are really good but I cant find a single thread about them :screwy:.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

BritBulldog said:


> Looks awesome! Did you ever get your wheels dipped or painted? I would love to get a set of those new 5 Arms (like evryone else on here ) but i wish you could get them with a little more concave look to them.


Powder Coat: Matt Black with the outer lip and blade untouched. 
In other words just the the Titanium Gray is going to be replaced with matt black. So will my calipers and spacers. Soon this project will be finished. Ill post pics up when all set and done.:laugh:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dj Toobs said:


> Powder Coat: Matt Black with the outer lip and blade untouched.
> In other words just the the Titanium Gray is going to be replaced with matt black. So will my calipers and spacers. Soon this project will be finished. Ill post pics up when all set and done.:laugh:


Sweet can wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Wheel Spacers*









My OEM Titanium Optic Wheel offset is ET54, 7.5 X18" 
If i get 10mm Spacer for the front, will that make my offset 44? 
If i get 15mm Spacer for the rear, will that make my offset 39? 

Does anyone have this Titanium Wheels on with spacers? if so, can you let me know what size spacer did you use and if possible post pictures. 
Thanks


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Dj Toobs said:


> My OEM Titanium Optic Wheel offset is ET54, 7.5 X18"
> If i get 10mm Spacer for the front, will that make my offset 44?
> If i get 15mm Spacer for the rear, will that make my offset 39?
> 
> ...


 Yeah, you are correct on your math regarding effective ETs with spacers. FWIW, I am selling some 10mm and 15mm hub centric spacers with extended lug bolts soon. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Spacers*

Thanks for all the info.
I went with the H&R wheel spacers:
12mm Front
15mm Rear


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dj Toobs said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> I went with the H&R wheel spacers:
> 12mm Front
> 15mm Rear


Pics of it didn't happen


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> Pics of it didn't happen


Ill install them by the end of this week and post some pics up.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

So i Installed the spacers, finally. The fronts are 12mm and i have no issues whats so ever. But the rears are 15mm and i have rubbing issues with the inner lining. I am going to have to raise up the rear coil about 1/4 inch. Hope it still looks good and solves the issue.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dj Toobs said:


> So i Installed the spacers, finally. The fronts are 12mm and i have no issues whats so ever. But the rears are 15mm and i have rubbing issues with the inner lining. I am going to have to raise up the rear coil about 1/4 inch. Hope it still looks good and solves the issue.


Do you already have the rear bumper screw mod done to reduce rubbing?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> Do you already have the rear bumper screw mod done to reduce rubbing?


One of the screws flew right off and i removed the other. Didn't help out at all.
I end up raising my rear coil up by 1/4". Issued resolved. No more rubbing


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Spacers Installed*


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

I had the same issue, took the rear screws off, issue remained. Ended up adding -camber, issue resolved!! And was able to keep my preferred ride hight. :thumbup:

Might be another option for you


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dj Toobs said:


>


Lookin good!


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pat_McGroin said:


> I had the same issue, took the rear screws off, issue remained. Ended up adding -camber, issue resolved!! And was able to keep my preferred ride hight. :thumbup:
> 
> Might be another option for you


Good Looking out. I will look into this. For the mean time, my issue was resolved by raising the rear coils by 1/4".


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> Lookin good!


Thanks SoSo.
I took crappy pictures. But believe me it looks much better in person.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Next Project: Black out wheels*

My next project is to power coat my Ti Wheels. Ill post some pics up as soon as this next project is complete. Thank you everyone for all your comments and help.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dj Toobs said:


> My next project is to power coat my Ti Wheels. Ill post some pics up as soon as this next project is complete. Thank you everyone for all your comments and help.


Side skirts, you need side skirts


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Subaruski1 said:


> Side skirts, you need side skirts
> 
> Side Skirts are on my list of Mods. I'm going with the S3 side skirts. But i have a few things prior to this. Ill keep updating this thread as work progresses.
> opcorn:


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dj Toobs said:


> Subaruski1 said:
> 
> 
> > Side skirts, you need side skirts
> ...


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pat_McGroin said:


> I had the same issue, took the rear screws off, issue remained. Ended up adding -camber, issue resolved!! And was able to keep my preferred ride hight. :thumbup:
> 
> Might be another option for you


How did you add camber to the rear? It was to my understanding that the A3 has no factory camber options...do you have an aftermarket camber arm or something?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Subaruski1 said:


> Dj Toobs said:
> 
> 
> > Save yourself about $1000 and just get the Votex ones. They are $75 from your Audi dealer and are urethane. Paint and install around $400. Much much less then the S3 skirts and in my own opinion the S3s skirts don't flow well with out an S3 rear bumper.
> ...


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> How did you add camber to the rear? It was to my understanding that the A3 has no factory camber options...do you have an aftermarket camber arm or something?


I believe he subtracted and not added. Next time i take my car in for a wheel alignment, i will ask them to go a bit negative(-) on the camber so that i may lower my car from the rear just a bit more.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Dj is right.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

So the camber your at now is the natural camber when you lowered your car? The lower the car the more camber?


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

No, natural camber is between 1.8-0.8, I have mine adjusted to -2.3

Only reason I did this was because of the wheels and offset I was on which were 18x8.5 et35(could have also been the 225/40 tires I was on)

I'm getting rid of the camber as soon as I can though since the 19x8 et35 wheels have been giving me very minimal rubbing.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pat_McGroin said:


> No, natural camber is between 1.8-0.8, I have mine adjusted to -2.3
> 
> Only reason I did this was because of the wheels and offset I was on which were 18x8.5 et35(could have also been the 225/40 tires I was on)
> 
> I'm getting rid of the camber as soon as I can though since the 19x8 et35 wheels have been giving me very minimal rubbing.


So how did you get additional negative camber if the a3 doesn't have factory camber adjustments? Do you have a camber kit or something?


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

From my understanding the rear IS adjustable. No camber kit

The independent shop I took my car to also claimed I needed a camber kit, they checked it anyways and realized it is adjustable without a kit.


----------



## Wuster Collective (May 11, 2012)

*Final Lowering heigh*

DJ,

I am waiting on My ST coilvers in the mail but I was wondering what was the final lowering height you came to after adding your spacers?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Wuster Collective said:


> DJ,
> 
> I am waiting on My ST coilvers in the mail but I was wondering what was the final lowering height you came to after adding your spacers?


Front: GTF 24 1/2"
Rear: GTF 24 3/4"

Offsets:
Front 42
Rear 39
(OEM Wheels)


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Front: GTF 24 3/4"
Rear: GTF 24 3/4"

Offsets with spacers:
Front 45
Rear 40
Rims: 8x18 ET50

Coils on and alignment to come. I need to either raise the rears or drop the fronts by 1/4" to remove the slight reverse rake (can't really tell in this pic with the wheel turned).


----------



## Wuster Collective (May 11, 2012)

*St Coilovers*



Dj Toobs said:


> Front: GTF 24 1/2"
> Rear: GTF 24 3/4"
> 
> Offsets:
> ...


 Thanks for the info DJ Toobs!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Darby76x said:


> Front: GTF 24 3/4"
> Rear: GTF 24 3/4"
> 
> Offsets with spacers:
> ...


 Looks good, but is that an S3 Badge? :sly:


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Thanks. No S3 badge here, S (line) only. Don't want to be one of those guys :facepalm: 

So are we going to see some coils on your ride come the spring? Lot's of love for these SHSs :thumbup:


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Wuster Collective said:


> Thanks for the info DJ Toobs!


 Your Welcome. If you need professional help to install them, i got a shop in Huntington Beach that will do an awesome job for a great price. PM me for their info.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Darby76x said:


> Thanks. No S3 badge here, S (line) only. Don't want to be one of those guys :facepalm:
> 
> So are we going to see some coils on your ride come the spring? Lot's of love for these SHSs :thumbup:


 
Good answer!! haha And I will be getting coils come spring yup. Planning to get V2's or V3's maybe.


----------

